
Developers are artists not factory workers - doorknobguy
https://usehaystack.io/blog/post/software-development-metrics-measuring-what-matters-2/
======
Constant-fly34
As both an artist myself I can see the relationship in both the time spent on
projects and the way art/developer projects is evaluated.

